

Fonts.Googleapis.com down - bkfh
http://fonts.googleapis.com/

======
heavymark
Are you sure there is normally a site there?
[https://www.google.com/fonts](https://www.google.com/fonts) where you choose
fonts is working perfectly, and all the hosted fonts on googleapis.com are
working perfectly such as
[http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Open+Sans](http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Open+Sans).
I imagine the root domain they simply don't have a site for since it's just
for serving css files.

------
jtokoph
Fortunately it seems the css and font files are still alive:

[https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Arimo:400,700](https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Arimo:400,700)

